# PC Games Spiel des Jahres 2011: Wählt jetzt die besten Spiele der Saison! - Start der großen Umfrage



## Petra_Froehlich (10. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games Spiel des Jahres 2011: Wählt jetzt die besten Spiele der Saison! - Start der großen Umfrage* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games Spiel des Jahres 2011: Wählt jetzt die besten Spiele der Saison! - Start der großen Umfrage


----------



## anubra (10. November 2011)

kann mir jetzt schon vorstellen welche 3 spiele das große rennen machen


----------



## Irokese95 (10. November 2011)

Leider gibt es Dark Souls nicht für den pc


----------



## Nick1313 (10. November 2011)

Battlefield 3, Modern Warfare 3 und Batman: Arkham City sind wohl auf den ersten Rängen.


----------



## Mothman (10. November 2011)

Also DIE Hits der Genres Rollenspiel und Strategiespiel sind ja noch garnicht erschienen ... Skyrim und Anno 2070.

Ich VERMUTE mal, dass mich die Spiele mehr begeistern, als die anderen bisher ... ich weiß es aber noch nicht.


----------



## thoner79 (10. November 2011)

Ich finde solche Abstimmungen immer sehr interessant und bin schon auf das Ergebnis gespannt.
Allerdings frage ich mich schon, warum man nicht noch einen Monat wartet und die Abstimmung irgendwann zwischen 10. und 15 Dezember macht. Spiele wie Skyrim, Trine 2, Anno 2070, AC: Revelations etc. kann ja keiner bisher wirklich beurteilen, da sie ja noch nicht mal erhältlich sind.....


----------



## Exar-K (11. November 2011)

Ich denke auch, dass die Abstimmung zu früh kommt. Warum die Eile?
Lasst das doch in den ersten Januarwochen laufen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. November 2011)

Warum lässt man das Jahr nicht erst mal "ablaufen" und macht so eine Abstimmung dann im Januar?


----------



## xNomAnorx (11. November 2011)

wow ihr seid ja früh dran. sind doch noch über 6 wochen bis zum Jahresende


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (11. November 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Warum lässt man das Jahr nicht erst mal "ablaufen" und macht so eine Abstimmung dann im Januar?


 
Wir haben im vergangenen Jahr über die Weihnachtsfeiertage hinweg abstimmen lassen. Die Ergebnisse lagen Anfang Januar vor und fanden Ende Januar im Heft statt. Wir waren überwiegend der Meinung, dass dies zu spät ist, weil das Vorjahr dann gefühlt zu lange zurückliegt. Im Januar interessiert man sich eher für das, was das neue Jahr bringt - nicht für das, was im Jahr zuvor passiert ist.

Auch andere Jahresrückblicke (egal, ob in Zeitschriften, in Fernsehen usw.) finden aus guten Gründen im Dezember statt.

In den nächsten Tagen erscheinen die letzten "Nachzügler" (Anno, Assassin's Creed, Batman, Need for Speed), dann ist das Jahr komplett. Wer jetzt schon seinen Favoriten kennt, kann jetzt abstimmen. Wer lieber bis Dezember warten möchte, darf dies natürlich ebenfalls tun.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Prime85 (11. November 2011)

Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> In den nächsten Tagen erscheinen die letzten "Nachzügler" (Anno, Assassin's Creed, Batman, Need for Speed), dann ist das Jahr komplett. Wer jetzt schon seinen Favoriten kennt, kann jetzt abstimmen. Wer lieber bis Dezember warten möchte, darf dies natürlich ebenfalls tun.
> 
> Petra
> PC Games


 
Trine 2 erscheint erst am 9. Dezember und da endet schon die Umfrage. Also muss man dieses Spiel quasi an diesem Tag bis 23:59 Uhr durchspielen und dann auch noch abstimmen? 

Ich wäre auch für eine spätere Abstimmung.


----------



## -DILLIGAD- (11. November 2011)

Ui toll! Ich liebe solche Abstimmungen . Aber meine Adresse bekommt ihr nicht, da flattert sonst mit hoher Warscheinlichkeit nicht nur der USB-Stick sondern in der Folge ein stetiger Strom an Werbeflyern rein... Nein, danke. 

Vote 4 Dragon Age 2 <3


----------



## danoc (13. November 2011)

meiner meinung nach ist Battlefield 3 das Spiel des Jahres. 

ps. PC Games, die Werbung nervt ungemein  nur mal so nebenbei )


----------



## HMCpretender (13. November 2011)

Im Grunde ist dieses Jahr fast nix erschienen, was man spielen kann. Alles DRM-verseucht. Ziemlich schwaches Jahr. Mal gucken ob Trine 2 und/oder Torchlight noch was rausreißen...


----------



## Lightbringer667 (13. November 2011)

Portal 2 ist für mich ganz klar Spiel des Jahres. Zwar nur ein kurzes Vergnügen, aber dafür was für eins!


----------



## Farragut (14. November 2011)

Skyrim ist Goty für mich, ohne jeden Zweifel
gefolgt von Indies wie Terraria, Dungeon Defenders und Space Pirates and Zombies


----------



## Whizark (14. November 2011)

Und wo genau ist diese Umfrage jetzt? Seh sie nirgendwo


----------



## Renox1 (15. November 2011)

Skyrim


----------



## Gigantm (15. November 2011)

Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 <3
Sieger der Herzen
Das steht schon fest.


----------



## Deewee (15. November 2011)

Farragut schrieb:


> Skyrim ist Goty für mich, ohne jeden Zweifel



Dito^^


----------



## BornToBeHere (15. November 2011)

Battlefield 3.

Wenn CoD4 nochmal rauskommen würde, würde ich allerdings das als Game des Jahre wählen, hmm eig ises ja des Game des Jahrzehnts !


----------



## Schatzisuch (15. November 2011)

Da fehlt ja Minecraft in der Liste. Schnell auch dort eintragen


----------



## danoc (16. November 2011)

Battlefield 3


----------



## andyw1228 (16. November 2011)

Wie könnt ihr das neue Anno, Batman und Assassins Creed mit aufnehmen, obwohl die erst noch erscheinen ?


----------



## MoeD (17. November 2011)

Spiel des Jahres: Deus Ex: Human Revolution
Murks des Jahres: Call of Duty: MW3


----------



## pkroos (17. November 2011)

beste grafik crysis 2 UND battlefield 3,hab trotzdem crysis 2 gewählt weil die performance besser ist und ich keine treiberprobleme damit hatte


----------



## trinity_reloaded (17. November 2011)

Skyrim FTW! ^^

Minecraft & Portal 2 darf man dabei natürlich auch nicht vergessen. 
Die 3 Highlights des Jahres.


----------



## No0dle (17. November 2011)

Größter Haufen Codemüll dieses Jahres:
Modern Warfare 3


----------



## DeathProof1992 (17. November 2011)

No0dle schrieb:


> Größter Haufen Codemüll dieses Jahres:
> Modern Warfare 3


 
Sinnloseste Kommentar des Jahres


----------



## zwieblkopf (18. November 2011)

WOW!
es werden ganze 10 USB STICKS verlost! nicht schlecht!


----------



## DrProof (18. November 2011)

pkroos schrieb:


> beste grafik crysis 2 UND battlefield 3,hab trotzdem crysis 2 gewählt weil die performance besser ist und ich keine treiberprobleme damit hatte


 
Treiberprobleme haben auch soviel mit dem Spiel zu tun  nämlich nix...
Da sind die Grafikchiphersteller wieder dran mit nachziehen. Nicht der Spieleentwickler!


----------



## derjanderkann (18. November 2011)

Wurscht egal wann die Umfrage ist!!
BF3 gewinnt in (fast) alle Kategorien haushoch.

Grafik - HAMMER!
Sound - HAMMER!
Spaßfaktor - bis ein neues BF rauskommt … also auch HAMMER!

Lediglich die Zusatzinvestition war etwas .... blöde!
Zusätzlich noch mal min. 200 Stecken für ne neue Graka auszugeben, nur damit man dann auf den vollen Genuss kommt *arg*

COD MD war schon immer geil und ich habe es geliebt, aber gegen BF3 hat es leider ausgesch... !

Ach ja, bevor ichs vergesse. Der Storymodus war in BF3 etwas mager, aber wen interessiert das. BF ist und bleibt ein MP-Game. Da sage ich: DANKE DICE für den kleinen SP Bonus 

PUNKT!


----------



## SirForce (18. November 2011)

Spiel des Jahres ist für mich Portal 2, simple, fordernd, genial!
Klar das in Punkto, Grafik, Sound und haste nicht gesehen die großen Blockbuster-Spiele punkten werden, aber GOTY ist und bleibt für mich Portal 2, da kann Skyrim noch so genial sein.


----------



## Nurscheisimkopf (18. November 2011)

Bestes Spiel: BF3
Bester Sound: BF3
Bester Multiplayer-Shooter: BF3
Bester Ego-Shooter: Crysis 2
Beste Grafik: Crysis 2

Crysis 2 ist seit dem Ultra-Patch einfach Grafikreferenz!
Mich wundert es ein wenig dass dies die Fachzeitschriften noch nicht bemerkt habe?!
Da kann Battlefield 3 wirklich nicht mithalten.


----------



## Mantelhuhn (19. November 2011)

Ich denke die Grafik von Crysis (Cryengine) und Battlefield (Frostbite) lässt sich schwer vergleichen, Frostbite setzt auf Realismus, Cryengine auf Sci-Fi, was einen anderen Grafikstil hervorruft, letzten Endes sieht beides sehr gut aus. Aber in anderen Sachen ist die Frostbite besser, Zerstörung (dynamische Welt), Sound (dynamische Sounds, anpassung an Situation) und Streaming, bzw. Scale, von der Detailtiefe allerdings finde ich die Grafik der Cryengine besser.... Ein Mix der beiden wäre geil


----------



## stawacz (19. November 2011)

Bestes Spiel: TES Skyrim
Bester Sound: BF3
Bester Multiplayer-Shooter: BF3
Bester Ego-Shooter: Crysis 2
Beste Grafik: BF3
Überraschung:FIFA 12 (für mich jedenfalls)
Flop:MW3(habs bei nem kumpel ne ganze weile gesehen und kann teilweise nich mal verstehen das es "überhaupt" ne diskusion gibt welches besser is)

aber is nur meine meinung


----------



## Lordex (19. November 2011)

DeathProof1992 schrieb:


> Sinnloseste Kommentar des Jahres


 
Wenn sich da man nich nen Fanboy aufn Schlips getreten fühlt!


----------



## Enisra (19. November 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Wenn sich da man nich nen Fanboy aufn Schlips getreten fühlt!


 
nja, da könnte man eher das Gegenteil von euch beiden Behaupten, denn wenn man sich man diesen Toll belegten und gepflegten Ton Begründetem Text mal Objektiv anschaut, dann kann man nur zu dem Punkt kommen: Der Kappes war nur Sinnloses Gebashe und nur vorweg, nein, ich bin so das Gegenteil von einem Freund von Moreofthesame Warefare


----------



## lex23 (20. November 2011)

Mein Spiel des Jahres ist ganz klar The Witcher 2.
Vll hätte Battlefield 3 eine Chance gehabt, durch Origin kam es aber nie auf meine Platte.
Deswegen ist es für mich die Enttäuschung des Jahres.
MW3 kommt als Enttäuschung gleich dahinter.

Für 2012 wünsche ich mir einen PC Multiplayer Shooter ala UT/Quake mit modernen Levelsystem etc., allerdings ohne Perks.


----------



## cybermurai (20. November 2011)

Grafik wird von der neuen Hype-Community völlig überbewertet, die Story (die Message) und vor allem die Atmosphäre sind entscheidend!!! Gleiches entwickelt sich ***Gott sei Dank*** in der Filmbranche: Das Kopfkino etabliert sich allmählich, in dem den Zuschauer eine Botschaft mitgegeben wird, oder auch entscheidende Fragen gestellt, aber auch moralische Werte wieder vermittelt und aufgearbeitet werden. Wenn ich schon die Kommentare einiger Leute lese, die derart in einer Gewalt verherrlichenden Euphorie ausarten, die jenseits von Gut und Böse liegt. Die derzeitige Morhun-PR, die der Gesellschaft eingeimpft wird, durch stupide Waffenpornos, in der der Spieler sein Hirn ausschaltet und nur noch konsumiert, ist äußerst fragwürdig. Und: Am Ende landet der Einheitsbrei sowieso wieder im Regal und wird nicht mehr angerührt. Manche hinterlassen aber einen Eindruck, der noch nach Jahren nachschwingt, Branchegrößen inspirieren und Referenzmaterial für Neues liefern. ,,Die beeindruckenden Saurier unter den Spielen sterben angesichts billiger Casualgames und Zielgruppenanalysen langsam aus'' (4Players, Jörg Luibl, 200 - dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Mein erklärter Favorit ist eindeutig eines der intelligentesten Spiele der letzten Jahre und welches ich seid langem erleben durfte und auf deren Nachfolger ich hoffe und gespannt bin: DEUS EX!!!!!


----------



## cybermurai (20. November 2011)

Das viele Unternehmen durch verrückte PR-Aktionen um die wertvolle Aufmerksamkeit der Konsumenten buhlen ist allseits bekannt. Hier wurde von der Industrie jedoch eindeutig eine Linie überschritten und ist moralisch nicht nur fragwürdig, sondern äußerst pikant. Wo fängt das an und wo hört es in Zukunft auf?? Dies zeigt, dass Unternehmen zu allen bereit sind um die Wettbewerbsfähigkeit aufrecht zu erhalten. Später wird alles dann wieder heruntergespielt und vergessen. Wer Seitens der Industrie so etwas noch unterstützt ist in meinen Augen das aller Letzte. Will hier nicht haten, es geht nur ums Prinzip!!! 

Aber seht selbst:

http://www.n-tv.de/technik/Soeldner-schulen-Battlefield-3-Spieler-article4817746.html


----------



## EvilMotherFucker (21. November 2011)

Für mich(!) geht der Preis für das Spiel des Jahres dieses Jahr eindeutig an einen Konsolentitel.
"Gears of War 3" 
Pure Gold das Game 

BF 3 mag zwar die beste Grafik und Sound aufweisen aber was einem bei GoW3 in Bezug auf  Langzeitmotivation Abwechslung und Spielspass geboten wird kann ich nur mit "BOMBE" beschreiben.

mMn


----------



## Skaty12 (21. November 2011)

Spiel des Jahres wäre eigentlich für mich als riesen Battlefield Fan Battlefield 3, aber das was Skyrim da abgeliefert hat ist einfach ganz großes Kino


----------



## Blackeurope (21. November 2011)

es gibt ein paar kandidaten und ich denke, dass ich einen noch gar nicht testen bzw. anspielen konnte und zwar Batman: Arkham City. Der Titel denke ich mal könnte den anderen also Skyrim, The WItcher 2, Battlefield 3, Anno 2070, Deus Ex und ein paar anderen den Rang ablaufen. Also werde ich mit einem finalem Urteil noch warten...


----------



## kornhill (22. November 2011)

Limbo ist dieses Jahr nicht das erste mal erschienen. Das gab es vorher schon auf der X-Box. Wenn man "ersterscheinung" verlangt dürfte es eigentlich nicht aufgeführt werden.

Ist die Umfrage PC only? Weil bestes RPG des Jahres und Überraschung der Jahres wäre für mich eigentlich Dark Souls!

Edit: Überraschung des Jahres falls Konsole ausgeschlossen wird ist für mich Bulletstorm! Ausserdem ist es auch der Single Player Shooter des Jahres! Weil BF3, Crysis2 sowie MW3 waren vom SP her nicht gerade das gelbe vom Ei.


----------



## uschbert (22. November 2011)

Wenn ich das Spiele-Jahr 2011 mit einem Wort beschreiben müsste, würde meine Wahl sofort auf "nnovationsarm" treffen. Fast alle Hits, die 2011 erschienen sind, waren Fortsetzungen, welche kaum neues gewagt haben. TES5, BF3, COD8, Uncharted 3, Deus Ex3 (das hatte zumindest was neues zu bieten), Gears of War 3, Total Warhogun 2, Dark Souls, Fifa 12 etc.
Meine ÜberraschungEN des Jahres waren Super Meat Boy und Sonic Generations. Kann mich nicht zwischen den beiden entscheiden.
Mein Spiel des Jahres war TES5, knapp vor Portal 2. Bei dem Konsolen fiel die Wahl auf Legend of Zelda Skyward Sword und Red Dead R. 
Die größte Enttäuschung war für mich, das RDR nicht für PC umgesetzt wurde 
Ich hoffe, dass das nächste Jahr ein bisschen besser wird, dann hab ich nämlich auch mehr Zeit zum Spielen!


----------



## Rising-Evil (24. November 2011)

Der mit Abstand beste Shooter der letzten paar Jahre : Bulletstorm (uncut natürlich   )
+
PES war dieses Jahr auch wieder richtig gut, schade nur dass man nach wie vor in der Meisterliga nicht den Verein wechseln kann. Aber ansonsten ist es das beste PES seit langem   
Rage + Duke Nukem waren auch nicht schlecht ; allerdings überzeugten beide in grtafischer Hinsicht keineswegs 
während Rage unglaublich tolle Weitsichten bietet, verursachen die Bodentexturen Augenkrebs


----------



## Mothman (24. November 2011)

Platz 1: Skyrim
Platz 2: Battlefield 3 (ob nun im Endeffekt soo geil ist wie erwartet sei mal dahingestellt...ein geiles Game ist es aber)
Platz 3: Orks must Die! ... für mich die positivste Überraschung für Zwischendurch (bin aber seit 1-2 Jahren auch im extremen Tower-Defense-Wahn^^)


----------



## zoikoikum (24. November 2011)

Für mich klarer Platz 1 für Skyrim!! Battlefield 3 muss sich wohl mit Platz 2 zufrieden geben 
Und mein Überraschunsgtitel: Eindeutig Dead Island


----------



## Kuomo (25. November 2011)

1. Skyrim -  einfach episch
2. BF3 - endlich mal wieder ein PC spiel
3. den platz teilen sich viele 

Obwohl ich Batman noch nicht habe, das könnte das ganze nochmal durcheinanderbringen...


----------



## Emke (25. November 2011)

1. Skyrim
2. Arkham City
3. Uncharted 3
4. Battlefield 3

Mein Ranking


----------



## xNomAnorx (25. November 2011)

1. Portal 2
2. Batman Arkham City
3. Skyrim
4. The Witcher 2
5. Dead Space 2


----------



## Sumpfling (25. November 2011)

1. Skyrim
2. BF3 (Multiplayer)
3. Portal 2

Flop des Jahres
- Brink


----------



## KabraxisObliv (26. November 2011)

1. The Elder Scrolls V - Skyrim
2. Bulletstorm
3. Trine 2 (ist zwar noch nicht erscheinen, aber ich habe ein unglaubliches Vertrauen in den Entwickler).

*Trine 2* sollte sich wirklich kein Action-Adventure- oder Jump'n'Run- oder Coop-Fan entgehen lassen. Bereits der Vorgänger war mit so viel Liebe zum Detail gestaltet, das war einfach unfassbar.

Multiplayer-Shooter macht BF3 das Rennen für mich, Portal 2 müsste eigentlich auch noch zu den Top3. Ich denke, es darf bis Trine 2 kommt erstmal auf Platz 3, und dann werde ich weitersehen.


----------



## smooth1980 (28. November 2011)

Skyrim
Skyrim
Skyrim
der Rest kommt da nich mal in die Nähe dieses Jahr.


----------



## Batze (29. November 2011)

Skyrim und The Witcher 2 sind bei mir auf den ersten Plätzen.

Eine Mischung von beiden wäre unschlagbar.

Und für ein bischen Rumballern ganz klar Serious Sam 3. Da hab ich Megafun mal wieder auf ganzer Linie.


----------



## aut-taker (29. November 2011)

Sumpfling schrieb:


> 1. Skyrim
> 2. BF3 (Multiplayer)
> 3. Portal 2
> 
> ...


 
Brink ganz klar Flop des Jahres.
Ich kann mich dieses Jahr für eine Spiel des Jahres nicht ganz entscheiden, Shogun 2, Heroes 6, Skyrim, Batman, AC Revelations.. argh, so viele gute Spiele! Wsl Skyrim Shogun 2 Batman 

ÜBerraschung: Bulletstorm war richtig gut!


----------



## MrCry3Angel (29. November 2011)

Ja natürlich das Bombastische SKYRIM von Bethesda !"!


----------



## doomkeeper (29. November 2011)

für mich ganz klar Deus Ex Human Revolution.

Der künstlerische Aspekt, die Liebe zum Detail,
kinoreife Musik, Bester (original) synchronsprecher (adam),
vielfältigkeit der vorangehensweisen des Durchspielens mit veränderten Situationen,
sehr langer Spielzeit und einer nachvollziehbaren "möglichen" zukunft..

das alles macht für mich Deus Ex Human Revolution
zum GOTY weil sich die Entwickler wirklich um die Geschichte, Optik und Handlung Gedanken gemacht haben.

während der großteil anderer Entwickler "nur " etwas "aktuelles" rausgebracht haben.

2. Platz Portal 2.
Selten so viel Spaß gehabt bei einem Spiel.
Grafik super.
Sound / Musik ebenfalls klasse.
Schwierigkeit war angemessen und durchaus überzeugende Spielzeit (bei mir warens 11 Stunden)

dazu gibts noch eine Geschichte wo man drin rumwühlen kann (parallelen zu half life etc.)
was die ganze sache noch interessanter macht.


----------



## Magicnorris (3. Dezember 2011)

Seh ich das richtig, dass Portal 2 nicht als Auswahl unter "Spiel des Jahres" steht? SKANDAL! 
Spiel des Jahres: Portal 2


----------



## Tchort666 (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich überlege noch wer auf den ersten Platz sollte: Skyrim oder Batman: Arkham City

Beide Spiele verdienen es mMn, sich den ersten Platz zu teilen!


----------



## Loki2643 (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich persönlich kann Brink als Flop des Jahres nicht zustimmen. Zum einen, wenn ich die Gesamtreaktionen darauf mit denen auf Duke Nukem Forever vergleiche, scheint mir, dass letzteres allgemein wesentlich schlechter bewertet wurde und viele deutlich enttäuschter davon waren. Außerdem scheint die Resonanz auf Brink zwar in den meisten Foren nicht so gut zu sein, aber es scheint sich eine gewisse Basis gebildet zu haben, die beispielsweise in der ESL noch immer aktiv ist. DNF wirkt auf mich dagegen viel "verlassener". Wobei ich selbst beide Spiele gut finde.
Zustimmen kann ich dabei, dass es schwer ist, sich zwischen TES: Skyrim und Batman: Arkham City für die Spitze zu entscheiden...


----------



## BigfOOt1691 (4. Dezember 2011)

Brink empfand ich auch nicht als Mega-Flop. Es ist nicht das geworden was man davon erwartet hatte nachdem man Infos und Trailer gesehen hatte, aber dennoch fand ich den Ansatz gut. Und gute Ansätze sind auch mal schön und bringen uns vorwärts...
Duke Nukem Forever? Ich weiß nicht, das ist schwer zu sagen. Ich muss gestehen einige Ideen und Level fand ich gut gelungen und witzig und wen hat der Trailer mit dem Prodigy Soundtrack denn nicht ordentlich gekickt? Aber was noch viel wichtiger ist: Was sollte denn anderes passieren? Ein Spiel? Solange in der Entwicklung...sooft überarbeitet...
Damals wäre das sicherlich so in der Art und Weise genial gewesen und hätte alles gerockt. Heute ist es eben eher "retro". Und eigentlich hätte man DAS erwarten müssen, und eben nicht ein modernes Duke Nukem. Wenn es ein modernes Duke Nukem geben sollte, dann jetzt als DNF 2 oder ähnliches.

Skyrim und Arkham City als die Topfavoriten unterstütze ich auch voll. Wobei ich zu Skyrim tendieren würde als Platz 1, aber mit Arkham City direkt, also wirklich direkt dahinter. Beide verschieden, aber auf ihre Art großartig.

Bei den Indies hat mich wirklich Terraria am meisten gefesselt. Wir haben stundenlang auf LAN's mit dem Spiel verbracht. Gerade am Anfang ist es echt motivierend und jetzt nach der neuen 1.1. Version haben sie echt nochmal ne Schippe draufgelegt.


----------



## Snortel (4. Dezember 2011)

Wieso kommt Modern Warfare 2 in die beste Grafik Kategorie?


----------



## Snortel (4. Dezember 2011)

Snortel schrieb:


> Wieso kommt Modern Warfare 2 in die beste Grafik Kategorie?


 Meinte natürlich Modern Warfare 3


----------



## BornToBeHere (5. Dezember 2011)

Snortel schrieb:


> Meinte natürlich Modern Warfare 3



Weil die Grafik von MW3 schlecht is?
Bei CoD2 oder 4 wars ja noch OK, aber für den jetzigen Stand der Technik (ZB Frostbite2) is die Engine einfach nur veraltet


----------



## Selib1230 (6. Dezember 2011)

Mein Spiel des Jahres ist LA Noire


----------



## Skaty12 (7. Dezember 2011)

Snortel schrieb:


> Meinte natürlich Modern Warfare 3


 Oh ja, von MW2 zu MW3 sind ja auch riesige Grafische Sprünge. Die Grafik war bei MW1, evtl noch bei CoD 5 angebracht, aber so langsam sieht man doch echt, dass die Grafik einfach nur vor vermatschten Texturen strotzt.


----------



## FraXerDS3 (7. Dezember 2011)

Modern  Warfare 3 gehört neben Battlefield 3 und Crysis 2 zu den Kandidaten mit  den besten Aussichten in den Kategorien "Ego-Shooter",  "Multiplayer-Shooter", "*Grafik*", "Sound" und "Spiel des Jahres".

wtf


----------



## DeXteRDeluxE (8. Dezember 2011)

Dieses Jahr vorallem auch gegen Ende sind viele richtig gute Spiele erschienen:
The Witcher 2, Fable 3, Deus Ex 3, LA Noir, Skyrim, Battlefield 3, Modern Warfare 3, AC: Revelations, Batman: Arkham City...

Trotzdem gehören Fable 3, AC: Revelations und Modern Warfare 3 nicht auf den Thron des Spiel des Jahres. Zu sehr ähneln sie ihren Vorgängern und bieten mir zu wenig Innovation auch wenn es gute Spiele sind. Früher hätte man sowas als Addon verkauft und nicht als eigenständiges Spiel.


Deshalb meine Top5:
1. Skyrim !
2. Batman: Arkham City
3. Deus Ex: Human Revolution
4. Minecraft
5. LA Noir
Allstar: Mound & Blade Warband + Mods

Jedes dieser Spiele bittet Spielspaß für eine sehr lange Zeit, die Entwickler haben sich richtig Mühe gegeben. Grafik passt bei allen Spielen, auch wenn es nicht so ist wie damals 2007 mit Crysis der Megagrafik.
Auch ist die Bedienung, der Sound, einfach alles stimmig.

Jedes dieser 5 Spiele verdient von mir aus gesehen den Titel Spiel des Jahres.
Aber wirklich gerne würde ich Skyrim auf diesem Thron sehen!

Skyrim,bin ich bei fast 100h played und stehe trotzdem noch am Anfang was die Quests angeht, und es macht von Stunde zu Stunde mehr Spaß!

Deus Ex 3 hat mich 60h gekostet zum ersten mal durchzuspielen, komplett alle Nebenmission, E-Mails gelesen etc.

Und Batman hab ich seit Release und mach auch ab und an noch die Riddler-Trophäen.
Was Minecraft angeht braucht man auch nicht zu viel zu erwähnen kann man auch Tage drin verbringen.

Mein Allstar ist und bleibt aber vorerst Mount & Blade Warband + Mods. Das Spiel zocke ich immer wieder seit Release im Frühjahr 2010 und macht auch nach wie vor Spaß ohne Ende. Mods halten das Spiel am Leben.
Mal abwarten ob Skyrim meinen Allstar bald bei mir ablöst.


----------



## DanDil (8. Dezember 2011)

Dieses Jahr war aus meiner Sicht fast durchweg enttäuschend. FIFA macht eher Rückschritte statt Fortschritte (dämliches neues Defensivsystem), Need for Speed wird immer linearer (waren das noch Zeiten mit freier Welt in NfS Underground und MW), Call of Duty ist immer wieder das gleiche (wieso auch was ändern, wenn die Leute es eh kaufen)...

Und dann kam Skyrim. Kinnlade im Dauer-Unten-Modus. Es kann kein anderes Game of the Year geben! Skyrim auf Platz 1, 2, 3 und den Rest der Top Ten! Danach darf SWTOR auf Platz 11. Hätte man mehr draus machen können, aber immerhin ist es Star Wars.


----------



## DiePoente (8. Dezember 2011)

Wieso kann man Portal 2 nicht als Spiel des Jahres wählen?


----------



## ingrimsch940 (9. Dezember 2011)

Modern Warfare ist einfach nur peinlich. Konsolen-Umsetzung und das richtig schlecht.
(schlechte Grafik/trotz hoher Auflösung)  wer was anderes sagt wurde bezahlt 

Battlefield 3 rockt in Sachen Ego-Shooter (Grafik/Sound)

LA Noir beste Spiel-Überraschung 2011


----------



## gammelbude (10. Dezember 2011)

Rollenspiel des Jahrs: Torchlight 2
Ernsthaft?


----------



## BiJay (10. Dezember 2011)

Nur auf meine Genres bezogen:

Ego-Shooter des Jahres: Da es Multiplayer extra gibt, zähl ich hier nur die Singleplayer Erfahrung. Und hier hat Bulletstorm die Nase vorn, danach kommt Call of Duty (bissel zu kurz) und Rage (zu viele Probleme).

Adventure des Jahres: Zwischen Back to the Future, Harveys neue Augen und die Vieh-Chroniken konnte sich knapp der verrückte Hase Harvey behaupten, aber auch die anderen beiden Titel sind super.

Action-Adventure des Jahres: Batman! Wenn auch nur knapp vor Dead Space 2. Danach dann Assassin's Creed Brotherhood (kleinen Tick besser als Revelations) und Portal 2.

Indie-Spiel des Jahres: Ganz weit vorne Bastion, das Spiel ist einfach perfekt. Danach Terraria, das mit dem neuesten Update auch sehr rund wirkt, und dann erst Minecraft, was einfach noch viel zu wenig Content hat.

Spiele-Enttäuschung des Jahres: Airline Tycoon 2. Zu erst war ich heiß auf den Nachfolger, da ich das Original schon liebte, aber was dann daraus wurde, war sehr enttäuschend. Die zahlreichen negativen Kritiken sprechen für sich.

Spiele-Überraschung des Jahres: Das ist wohl Minecraft, das besonders auf Youtube eine große Welle schlug. Vielleicht rücken dadurch Indie-Spiele mehr in den Vordergrund, denn gerade an den Indie-Spielen hatte ich dieses Jahr mehr Spaß gehabt, als an den Spielen der großen Publisher. Hoffentlich gibt das denen mal zu denken.

Spiel des Jahres: Das ist eine harte Nuss, wie eigentlich jedes Jahr. Da ich mich einfach nicht entscheiden kann und man Spiele verschiedener Genre auch nur schwer vergleichen kann, teilen sich bei mir Bastion und Batman den Titel. Batman ist einfach super inszeniert, mit einer super Story (auch in den Nebenmissionen), zahlreichen Möglichkeiten und immer noch schicker Grafik. Bastion hingegen als Indie-Spiel hat einen super Soundtrack, eine mitreißende Geschichte und durchgängig flottes Gameplay. Sogar beim zweiten Durchspielen wird Bastion nicht langweilig.

Bester Sound: Bastion mit einem super Soundtrack und einem gut gewählten Erzähler.

Beste Grafik: Trine 2. Es muss nicht immer bombastisch und realitätsgetreu aussehen. Für mich zählt bei der Grafik, dass sie stimmig ist und eine Menge Details hat. Und hier macht Trine 2 einfach alles perfekt.

"Und was ist mit Skyrim?" Ich bin einfach kein Rollenspiel Fan, da schlaf ich nur beim Spielen ein. :p


----------



## Enisra (10. Dezember 2011)

gammelbude schrieb:


> Rollenspiel des Jahrs: Torchlight 2
> Ernsthaft?


 
Warum soll man das nicht zur Wahl stellen? Denn immerhin, das ist eine Wahl und würde man gleich Skyrim hinschreiben, wo wär dass dann ne Wahl? Die Esotherische Partei steht ja auch immer zur Wahl obwohl sich deren Stimmen in ähnlich Homöophatischen Dosen bewegen wird


----------



## BiJay (10. Dezember 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> Warum soll man das nicht zur Wahl stellen? Denn immerhin, das ist eine Wahl und würde man gleich Skyrim hinschreiben, wo wär dass dann ne Wahl? Die Esotherische Partei steht ja auch immer zur Wahl obwohl sich deren Stimmen in ähnlich Homöophatischen Dosen bewegen wird


 Weil Torchlight 2 erst nächstes Jahr rauskommt...


----------



## BigLuke (13. Dezember 2011)

Eigentlich haben mich nur The Witcher 2 und Black Mirror 3 interessiert, der Rest ist nicht mein Ding


----------

